# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی محمدفرجی در کانال تلگرام کانون مفیدهست؟

## S.Dr.fatemeh

سلام دوستان :Yahoo (1): 
برنامه ای که گروه aplusaطبق بودجه بندی ازمونای کانون ریخته مفیدهست؟تو کانال کانون الان قرار گرفت.
من فارغ التحصیلم دلم نمیخواد امسال مشاور داشته باشم چون از پارسالیه خیر ندیدم --__--
خودمم عمرا بتونم برنامه بریزم میخواستم ببینم شما تاحالا برنامه محمد فرجی رو اجرا کردید ؟کاربردی بوده؟
پ.ن:فک کنم عنوان خیلی مسخره شد چون نمیدونستم چی بنویسم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parsa01

> سلام دوستان
> برنامه ای که گروه aplusaطبق بودجه بندی ازمونای کانون ریخته مفیدهست؟تو کانال کانون الان قرار گرفت.
> من فارغ التحصیلم دلم نمیخواد امسال مشاور داشته باشم چون از پارسالیه خیر ندیدم --__--
> خودمم عمرا بتونم برنامه بریزم میخواستم ببینم شما تاحالا برنامه محمد فرجی رو اجرا کردید ؟کاربردی بوده؟
> پ.ن:فک کنم عنوان خیلی مسخره شد چون نمیدونستم چی بنویسم


حالت کلی برنامه بد نیست ولی واقعا برنامه ها متناسب با هر شخص متفاوته و اینها که کانون میذاره هم اکثرا دانشجوهایی هستن که رتبه برترن و دلیل نمیشه که واقعا مشاور خوبی باشن به نظرم مشاوره نداشتن بهتر از مشاوره بد داشتنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

برنامش خوب بود ولی خیلییییی جزئی هستش فقط کافیه یه قسمت رو کامل اجرا نکنی کل برنامه بهم میریزه  . :Yahoo (3):

----------

